# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Cafe bình dân tại Xã Đàn - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## duh

> _Cafe Đức Anh_
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 296 Xã Đàn - Đống Đa - Hà Nội_
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cafe Đức Anh*


Nếu lỡ đi trên con đường Kim Liên mới - phố Xã Đàn vào một ngày hè oi bức, thì tôi nghĩ bạn nên trú chân tại Cafe Đức Anh để chờ cho cái nắng nóng qua đi.

Quán cafe không nổi bật nguy nga, không sang trọng rộng lớn. Đó cũng là điểm riêng khác biệt của quán. Chỉ nhỏ nhắn vừa đủ cho những bạn sinh viên thích ngồi cafe bụi. Các bạn có thể ngồi đây cả trưa, trò chuyện thoải mái, với mức giá cũng khá bèo, cafe vừa đủ đậm để các bạn thưởng thức. 


_(cập nhật đến ngày 4/5)
_Thay vì hẹn hò tại những quán cafe trang trọng, lịch sự, chúng ta hãy thử đổi gió chọn địa điểm này xem, rất thoải mái.

Cafe Đức Anh - hợp với sinh viên trẻ!



_>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cafe Đức Anh
__Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG
Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Hà Nội - cac quan cafe o Ha Noi_

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Khi nào đi qua XĐ sẽ thử ghé vào quán này

----------


## lunas2

Quán này nhìn đơn giản nhỉ, hình như bé thì pải

----------


## saohoa

ĐƠn giản thật, mấy quán này rất phổ biến ở Hn
Tóm lại đi đến đâu thì dừng ở đấy thoai, bao h có việc qua XĐ sẽ tạt vô uống ^^

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------


## dung89

Kaka vẫn chưa hình dung ra sinh tố cam nó như nèo

----------

